
Who Writes Wikipedia? (2006) - ericax
http://www.aaronsw.com/weblog/whowriteswikipedia
======
tokenadult
A lot has happened since this 2006 essay was posted, but as a Wikipedian I can
confirm that most Wikipedia articles suffer from editing by too few editors,
from too narrow a subset of the world population. And too few editors, to this
day, know how to look up good sources for making articles better. (Basis of
knowledge: I have won the Million Award more than once on Wikipedia for
bringing a high-page-view article up to better article quality, as rated by
other editors, simply by looking up good sources for the article and rewriting
it from top to bottom.)

